# Carter's Ink bottle?



## Walkertx (Sep 4, 2012)

I have found several other Carter's ink bottles, but the ones that are cobalt blue and 9.5" tall are all the cathedral variety with several sides. This one is just round.  I can't find it in the book I borrowed from the library or on any of the sites I've searched. Can anyone tell me about it?


----------



## Walkertx (Sep 4, 2012)

bottom


----------



## Walkertx (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry - that was much blurrier than it looked on my phone. The imprint says "Carter's" on the top, "2-K" near the center of the bottom, and "No 1" on the bottom.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 4, 2012)

[] I believe that there is one on e-bay now, e-bay is also a good place to find out about bottles.....Andy


----------



## epackage (Sep 4, 2012)

It's a master ink and would have had a paper like this one Sarah...


----------



## botlguy (Sep 4, 2012)

All I can add is that it appears to be circa 1900 and while common, they are collectible in several areas of interest, cobalt color is always good.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 4, 2012)

Carters was one of the biggest makers of ink and they took many forms and quite a few colors, shapes and sizes. The cobalt cathedral are possibly the most sought after but not the rarest at all. They just look the best (in some opinions) in a window. 
 A lot of other makers used very similar forms, like Sanfords. Maybe the same mold but with a different label (and base plate).


----------

